# Should i get these Clubs?? REPLY NOW!



## mandonko

I have seen some golf clubs and just want advice.

Does RAM make good golf clubs? I was thinking of getting the RAM CONCEPT V FORCE.
 

Thanks 
:laugh:
Craig


----------



## Prea

Try to find someone that will demo them for you, then make your decision.


----------



## Fore!

i have been looking at the v force set. looks quite good. im hoping to get it soon.


----------



## Police

My very first set of clubs were Ram Concept x package and i must say the thick shafts and good grips were what got me my handicap and got me down from 26 to 14 ( i then got my callaways) but i must recomend the new range of ram clubs (FX9) they are great.


----------



## swingstripe

*demo a full set*

I would strongly advise using a local golf shop so that you can get a try and buy 30 day guarantee. This way if you don't end up like them, you can return them and still have, at worst, store credit. I purchased callaway's first and then moved my way to mizuno's.


----------



## Dscofever

GolfSmith allows either a 30 or 60 day "playability" period. If you don't like them, take them back. The only catch is, you need to purchase another set and start all over.

I don't know what kind of golfer you are, but I have a 20 handicap and just got the Adams A2 OS set. I love them, but I also like hybid clubs a lot (3-6 is a hybrid in the set). And the are "reasonably"  priced. I payed $500 for it.


----------

